# Newbie at starting a planted tank



## Newbie shrimpkeeping (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

My name is alex and i am new to this hobbie. I currently own a new empty 2 feet tank that i wil like to rear shrimps and set up a tank with hardy plants. 
Would anyone kindly advice what soil should i use that is best for shrimp keeping?
Will a sponge filter be good enough for such a set up?
I understand shrimps need cooler temperature. Is a fan enough to keep the temperature down?

Sorry for all the questions. As i am a newbie at this hobby, i jope someone could b kind and guild me thru. Thanks in advance


----------



## bl38ch (Jun 15, 2013)

I use sponge filters in all of my tanks and they are all doing well. Since you are new to raising shrimps I would start off with Cherry Shrimps which are extremely hardy. For substrate you can use cheap sand that you can buy from home depot.

You should probably check the parameters that come out of your tap if you plan on using tap water.

Depending on how hot your area is, the fan should be able to reduce your temperature.


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184517

everything you need to know about shrimp keeping.


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Aug 16, 2013)

I would either add an air stone at the opposite end of the tank, or a small hob filter to get good water flow.


----------



## natefol (Feb 14, 2012)

i think a fan would be great . i personally use a regular filter then cover up the intake with pantyhose.then i would advise to stay away from akadama its just soil that will breakdown same as shrimp stratum alot of plant substrates can be great


----------



## cloud18 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well with shrimps they are very simple. If the water quality is great they will be fine, no need for any fancy equipment....for my shrimp tank which u keep oebt...I use top of the line RO water with a normal hang-on filter...they all are all breeding fine!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

100% RO (reverse osmosis) water does not contain minerals which the shrimp need, and will need some supplementation.

Red cherry shrimp _Neocaridina heteropoda_ are the best species to start with, and do not need RO water. Most tap water is fine for them, with the chlorine compounds removed of course.


----------

